# Perfection!



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

After a bit of an up and down week with recall and toilet accidents I took Dexter into the New Forest this afternoon when the youngest two went horse riding and he was the perfect puppy!
We started off at the stables where he sat patiently in the yard whilst the kids mounted their steeds then he walked behind them on a loose lead until we were in the forest proper and I nervously let him off.
Not once did he go anywhere near the horses but trotted alongside me like a paragon of canine virtue - when he did venture ahead he'd only go a few metres then sit patiently and wait until I caught up so I forgave him the odd chomp on horse poo!
Well done Dexter!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Yay Dexter!!! Ups and spend are ok. They are what make life interesting! (I am telling myself this cause Willow has become a terrible teen) 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Good boy... Great to do training on their own, they'll probably be more focused. You were brave re horses and a bit of horse muck isn't discouraged in raw feeding circles x


----------

